# Front Cap Replacement



## N7OQ

Hi everyone well I have been putting off replacing my front cap since the delam had been slow moving. Well I cant stand it anymore so guess I will have to get it done. Plus I'm thinking about selling the trailer and this delam will definitely lower my resale price even though the rest of the trailer is in great shape.

So I was wondering if anyone has had this done lately, was wondering how much this will cost me and if some dealers are cheaper than others I don't have a problem traveling some to get a good price.

I would do it myself if I could find the laminated filon. all I can find is un-laminated Filon. I sure wish there was something better than Filon to put on the front.

Anyway any ideas are welcome.
Bill


----------



## outbacker8

Sorry to hear about the delam problem, I can't offer any help. I have the same ob as you and have always worried about that problem. Could you post updates and let us know how it worked out for you. Good luck.


----------



## N7OQ

outbacker8 said:


> Sorry to hear about the delam problem, I can't offer any help. I have the same ob as you and have always worried about that problem. Could you post updates and let us know how it worked out for you. Good luck.


I will post what I do, this is the second time I had the front delamination the first time it was under warranty. I did find a company in Southern California that will laminate the filon to Luon and score it at the bends. http://www.hemetvalleyrv.net/filon-fiberglass-siding.html so I will call them and see what I have to do to get it here in Northern Calif. I really think I could do a better job of sealing it during install. I wish there was a closer place to get it.


----------



## N7OQ

OK today I got a bid from Steve at Hemet Valley RV in Southern California for the front cap meteral. The order includes the filon laminated to unicorn (cardboard like materal) scored for the corners and a piece of Diamond deck 24" x 96" the total with shipping is $872 or $425 if I pick it up myself.

So if there is any interest I will take pictures of the repair process and post it here along with a description of how it went. I know,this is a big job but I have always been a DIY guy and just can't see paying someone a lot of money for something I can do myself.


----------



## CamperAndy

Pictures would be great. I also expect you will be redoing the insulation in the front wall and I am interested in what you pick for that.


----------



## Tangooutback

I have the same issue and I am definitely interested in all details you can provide in this endeavor. Is there anything else better than that defective filon? perhaps plain aluminum sheet and paint it later after installation?


----------



## N7OQ

CamperAndy said:


> Pictures would be great. I also expect you will be redoing the insulation in the front wall and I am interested in what you pick for that.


Yep was thinking foam board with foil as thick as I can fit in there.


----------



## N7OQ

Tangooutback said:


> I have the same issue and I am definitely interested in all details you can provide in this endeavor. Is there anything else better than that defective filon? perhaps plain aluminum sheet and paint it later after installation?


When I was talking to Steve he said that some have elected to use aluminum sheet instead of the filon but he said it will show any dents like from rocks but if the lower section is diamond deck it will catch most of them. He said he sells a lot of this filon and Outback trailers are well known for this problem but by no means the only one. He said that any water at all will soak into the filon and cause this delam. I don't know why they don't treat the Uincore with a water proof sealer after it is laminated to the filon.

I think one think that might cause this delam is keeping the trailer closed up during storage and when it gets hot the cold water vapor gets to the Uincore from the inside. My friend who also has a Outback like mine has never had this problem and the thing they do different Is they leave their roof vents open because they have the Maxx Air covers over each vent. O now have these so will keep them open in storage so it can air out.


----------



## SLO Outbacker

I store mine with vents open and am getting a little delamination showing up. I am going to check the seal where the rubber roof transitions to the front cap to see if I missed any breaks in that seal. It is hot where I live so it may be the heat causes a breakdown in the lamination of the material.

I will be following your posts to see what kind of job this is. What part of Calif do you live in? Do you store the trailer covered? I am thinking of putting a roof over my OB.


----------



## Tangooutback

I have always stored mine with both vents open and a window cracked slightly for better ventilation. I am in Houston, TX, and it does not get lower than 40 degrees. The past 30 years we had snow twice and it lasted only through one night.

What about treated plywood and painted after installation? The curve at the top can be done with some type of bendable plastic material?


----------



## N7OQ

SLO Outbacker said:


> I store mine with vents open and am getting a little delamination showing up.  I am going to check the seal where the rubber roof transitions to the front cap to see if I missed any breaks in that seal. It is hot where I live so it may be the heat causes a breakdown in the lamination of the material.
> 
> I will be following your posts to see what kind of job this is. What part of Calif do you live in? Do you store the trailer covered? I am thinking of putting a roof over my OB.


I live in northern Calif, north of Sacramento, I store it outside without a cover.


----------



## Oregonian

N7OQ said:


> Hi everyone well I have been putting off replacing my front cap since the delam had been slow moving. Well I cant stand it anymore so guess I will have to get it done. Plus I'm thinking about selling the trailer and this delam will definitely lower my resale price even though the rest of the trailer is in great shape.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has had this done lately, was wondering how much this will cost me and if some dealers are cheaper than others I don't have a problem traveling some to get a good price.
> 
> I would do it myself if I could find the laminated filon. all I can find is un-laminated Filon. I sure wish there was something better than Filon to put on the front.
> 
> Anyway any ideas are welcome.
> Bill


I actually just today got a quote for our 2006 21RS. $2700. We are going to do it. I can't stand the Delam any longer.


----------



## Tangooutback

Oregonian said:


> Hi everyone well I have been putting off replacing my front cap since the delam had been slow moving. Well I cant stand it anymore so guess I will have to get it done. Plus I'm thinking about selling the trailer and this delam will definitely lower my resale price even though the rest of the trailer is in great shape.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has had this done lately, was wondering how much this will cost me and if some dealers are cheaper than others I don't have a problem traveling some to get a good price.
> 
> I would do it myself if I could find the laminated filon. all I can find is un-laminated Filon. I sure wish there was something better than Filon to put on the front.
> 
> Anyway any ideas are welcome.
> Bill


I actually just today got a quote for our *2006 21RS. $2700.* We are going to do it. I can't stand the Delam any longer.
[/quote]

Is this price quote for replacement with the same Filon material?


----------

